# Остеохондроз ШОП. Помогите разобраться



## ИринаChe (22 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте! Началось всё в декабре 2015 года, с прострелов в области груди, потом прошли после приема седативных препаратов (сердце в норме по результату ЭКГ). В начале января 2016 года начался ряд неприятных симптомов:
-Температура субфебрильная 37 - 37.2
-Озноб
-Анемия рук, эффект "перчаток"
-Головная боль в течении всего дня и усиливается к вечеру, лобные доли, виски, брови, давит на глаза, голова тяжёлая будто меня оглушили.
-сонливость, зеваю много.
- ломота в суставах спины, поясницы, иногда крутит мышцы рук и ног.
- упало зрение, плохо вижу в темноте и при ярком свете всё мерцает, создавая эффект "фотовспышки" при моргании
- головокружение, тело ходуном по кругу
-слабость во всем теле
-давление низкое (всегда так было)
-тремор рук небольшой.
-2-3 дня плохо выделялись слюни
- лицо горячее и красное в области щёк и губ
-синяки под глазами стали проявляться
-скинула вес за пол года с 47-48 кг до 43. 43 я никогда не весила.
-щекотка под правой лопаткой


Был сильнейший приступ, не могла встать с кровати.
Анемия рук и крайне сильные головные боли стали еле заметными с началом приема мексидола, стало немного легче. Но, при этом спина и плечи постоянно устают, голова кружится (состояние укачивания "вперед-назад"), глаза уставшие и постоянно хочется спать, плохо концентрирую внимание, смотрю как баран на новые ворота. Устаю уже к 5-6 вечера. Сплю по 10 часов и не высыпаюсь.

Сделала процедуры:

МРТ головного мозга: МР-признаки неравномерного расширения субарахноидального пространства. Патологических изменений вещества головного мозга не выявлено. Незначительно выраженный этмоидит.

Цветное дуплексное сканирование сосудов шеи и головного мозга: Признаки спондилогенной компрессии позвоночных артерий, на фоне извитости, с гипоперфузией в ВББ.

МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника: МР-картина остеохондроза шейного отдела позвоночника. Протрузии дисков С3-С4, С4-С5, С5-С6.


Невролог сказала, что мол это одна из протрузий пережимает мне артерию и что срочно нужно колоть преапарты, чтобы смягчить хрящи, кислородная капельница, что нужен остеопат. Что это уже точно не мышцы, а кости.

Товарищи врачи, подскажите, так ли это по снимкам? Лечебный массажист сказала, что мышцы мои натянуты. При массаже мне больно в области ямок (на шее, под затылком) и очень больно под правой лопаткой, где была щекотка.

Какие рекомендации? Я столько прочитала, что люди годами мучаются с этим. Неужели всё тщетно?

   

Я из-за такого состояния не могу устроиться на работу, я не могу сесть за барабаны. Для меня музыка - всё. Сейчас не понимаю, что происходит. Очень похоже на кислородное голодание. Я не знаю что делать. Ранее такого не было. Неужели мне теперь всю жизнь жить на таблетках и мне никак не помочь артерии пустить нормальное кол-во крови? Почему врач так уверенно говорит, что дело именно в протрузии, а не в мышцах? Я прошла пока только 2 сеанса лечебного массажа

Забыла сказать, что пол года испытывала стрессы, прежде чем это случилось

Еще одна деталь, что в момент сильного приступа кислородного голодания, боли в  мышцах и боли в шее никак не проявлялись. Стянуло уже гораздо позже. Сразу и шею и зону где была щекотка (под правой лопаткой)


----------



## La murr (23 Янв 2016)

*ИринаChe*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2016)

Позвоночник тут мало виноват.
Искать надо.


----------



## ИринаChe (23 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Позвоночник тут мало виноват.
> Искать надо.


В какой области, как вы думаете? Мне указывали на снимок шеи, что вот протрузия вылезла и передавливает мне артерию. И сказано это было так, что всё - инвалид. Никогда не получишь достаточно кислорода. Неужели ничего не сделать?  С уважением, Ирина


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2016)

Скорее в щитовидке, в панических атаках, сосудах


----------



## ИринаChe (24 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее в щитовидке, в панических атаках, сосудах


Сдавала анализ на гормоны, сказали в пределах нормы, что мол на щитовидке есть конечно узел, но он маленький и пока не должен мне мешать. Но завышен холестерин (6.1 по показателям ммоль/л, а норма 3-5,2). Панические атаки - это что-то вроде спазмов сосудов? Я пила успокоительные и седативные препараты в декабре, курсом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2016)

А надо антидепрессант и долго.
У врача специалиста по паническим атакам были?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Янв 2016)

Никаких протрузий нет. Выпячивание МПД до 2мм является нормой. Так что сотрудники клиники лечения позвоночника занимаются элементарной "разводкой на бабки".
Желательно проконсультироваться у грамотного невролога, эндокринолога и психотерапевта.


----------



## AIR (24 Янв 2016)

Да, проблемы с шейным отделом имеются. Неплохо бы выложить рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. ...  Шейными проблемами вполне можно заниматься в "рабочем режиме",
Учитывая острое начало,  с появления температуры, головной боли, ломоты  в суставах,  могу предположить вирусную инфекцию как провоцирующий  фактор...  усугубляющий "шейные нарушения"...


----------



## ИринаChe (25 Янв 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А надо антидепрессант и долго.
> У врача специалиста по паническим атакам были?


Мне был прописан только афобазол, валемидин, валидол. Неприятные ощущения были от афобазола, даже показалось, что хуже мне стало после его курса. А у специалиста по ПА не была, я даже не знала, что такие есть. Из прочитанного мной об ПА я так поняла, что они просто появляются и исчезают не затягивая процесс плохого самочувствия на месяц с лишним...



AIR написал(а):


> Да, проблемы с шейным отделом имеются. Неплохо бы выложить рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. ...  Шейными проблемами вполне можно заниматься в "рабочем режиме",
> Учитывая острое начало,  с появления температуры, головной боли, ломоты  в суставах,  могу предположить вирусную инфекцию как провоцирующий  фактор...  усугубляющий "шейные нарушения"...



Попробую сделать такой рентген. Спасибо! Дело в том, что я испытываю мышечные боли и усталость в шейном отделе, аж до лопаток. Не могу долго стоять, сидеть. Лечебный массажист заметила натяжение мышц в этих областях, может ли это быть некий мышечный спазм, который в свою очередь пережимает мне артерию? На практике моего знакомого у него так мышца за другую зашла и пережала, а он и не знал, пока случайным образом к костоправу не попал - как вправили, сразу сознание потерял от поступившей крови в мозг. В данный момент все врачи по результату УЗИ шейного отдела хором говорят о пережатии артерий, а чем непонятно



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Никаких протрузий нет. Выпячивание МПД до 2мм является нормой. Так что сотрудники клиники лечения позвоночника занимаются элементарной "разводкой на бабки".
> Желательно проконсультироваться у грамотного невролога, эндокринолога и психотерапевта.


Скажите пожалуйста, в результате УЗИ шейного отдела указано, что у меня имеется признаки компрессии позвоночных артерий, с гипоперфузией в ВББ, действительно ли это говорит о том, что я испытываю кислородное голодание из-за пережатых артерий? То самое, казалось бы, незначительное выпячивание, не может приводить меня в такое состояние?



AIR написал(а):


> Да, проблемы с шейным отделом имеются. Неплохо бы выложить рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. ...  Шейными проблемами вполне можно заниматься в "рабочем режиме",
> Учитывая острое начало,  с появления температуры, головной боли, ломоты  в суставах,  могу предположить вирусную инфекцию как провоцирующий  фактор...  усугубляющий "шейные нарушения"...


И еще вопрос: может стоит искать причину не в шейном отделе позвоночника, а в грудном? Очень уж тянет верхнюю часть спины

В данный момент по симптомам:
-лечебный массажист нащупала увеличенные лимфоузлы
-очень упало зрение, всё размыто, немного двоится 
-тянет мышцы шеи и спины, утомляюсь из-за этого за несколько часов, слабость в пояснице
-дискомфорт в теле во время сна, боли в шее и плечах
-сонливость, уставшие веки, так устаю, что кажется уснуть могу в любом положении или же просто будто теряю сознание,  начиная с 17-00 (как приходят сумерки)
-от усталости в глазах появляются "звездочки", тяжело концентрирую внимание
-щекочет нерв под правой лопаткой, где пережата мышца
-давление 90/60, сердцебиение умеренное
-температура днем 36.6, вечером 37.4


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Янв 2016)

ИринаChe написал(а):


> -температура днем 36.6, вечером 37.4


Обратитесь к терапевту, как минимум надо сделать ОАК и обследоваться на предмет ревмокардита.


----------



## doclega (25 Янв 2016)

http://sosudinfo.ru/arterii-i-veny/sindrom-pozvonochnoj-arterii/

по Узи сосудов шеи  выявлена извитость ПА http://sosudinfo.ru/golova-i-mozg/izvitost-sosudov/

+ к вышеупомянутым рекомендациям советую выполнить СКТ сосудов шеи с КУ ( учитывая наличие высокого уровня ХС - с определением наличия атероскл. бляшек).
Согласовать исследование с лечащим врачом!


----------



## Галина Каримова (25 Янв 2016)

ИринаChe https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24973/
Помогите разобраться, пожалуйста

Здравствуйте, Ирина



ИринаChe написал(а):


> Невролог сказала, что мол это одна из протрузий пережимает мне артерию и что срочно нужно колоть преапарты, чтобы смягчить хрящи, кислородная капельница, что нужен остеопат. Что это уже точно не мышцы, а кости.
> Товарищи врачи, подскажите, так ли это по снимкам? Лечебный массажист сказала, что мышцы мои натянуты. При массаже мне больно в области ямок (на шее, под затылком) и очень больно под правой лопаткой, где была щекотка.
> Какие рекомендации? Я столько прочитала, что люди годами мучаются с этим. Неужели всё тщетно?



Невролог совершенно точно определила следствие - сдавление сосудов и нервов шейного отдела позвоночника, что приводит к развитию описываемой Вами симптоматики.

Но причина патологии в Вашем случае является комплексной - множественные протрузии межпозвонковых дисков, остеохондроз позвоночника, патология межпозвоночных артерий, профессиональные вредности

Соответственно, лечение также должно быть комплексным. Просто "размягчить" протрузии скорее всего будет недостаточно в долгосрочной перспективе. Тем не менее, правильно подобранная терапия в Вашем случае обеспечит полное излечение или устойчивую длительную ремиссию (10 и более лет)

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (25 Янв 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> ИринаChe https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24973/
> Помогите разобраться, пожалуйста
> 
> Здравствуйте, Ирина
> ...


Как интересно. И какие сосуды и нервы пережаты?


Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Но причина патологии в Вашем случае является комплексной - множественные протрузии межпозвонковых дисков, остеохондроз позвоночника, патология межпозвоночных артерий, профессиональные вредности
> 
> Соответственно, лечение также должно быть комплексным. Просто "размягчить" протрузии
> 
> С уважением, Галина


"Размягчить" протрузии?? Ээээ? Новое слово в медицине??

пс: Ирина, протрузии и нервы ни при чем. Слушайте доктора Воротынцева и доктора Ступина.


----------



## Галина Каримова (26 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте, доктор Черепанов



доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Как интересно. И какие сосуды и нервы пережаты?


В УЗИ сосудов шеи все написано, коллега - межпозвоночные артерии.



доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> "Размягчить" протрузии?? Ээээ? Новое слово в медицине??


Вам нужно этот вопрос адресовать топикстартеру - "срочно нужно колоть преапарты, чтобы смягчить хрящи". Или Вы считаете, что "размягчать" хрящи возможно, а протрузии нет? 

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Янв 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> В УЗИ сосудов шеи все написано, коллега - *межпозвоночные артерии*.


----------



## ИринаChe (29 Янв 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Обратитесь к терапевту, как минимум надо сделать ОАК и обследоваться на предмет ревмокардита.


Скажите, пожалуйста, вот я сдавала кровь в декабре и вчера (оба файла прилагаю, числа написаны внизу), сегодня получила результаты. Терапевту на меня от души плевать, на все мои анализы говорит, что у меня всё замечательно и чтобы шла домой. Однако невролог и ЛОР опровергают,что анализы идеальны. Может ли быть ключ к разгадке спрятан в этих незначительных изменениях?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Янв 2016)

ИринаChe написал(а):


> Однако невролог и ЛОР опровергают,что анализы идеальны.


что именно по их мнению не идеально?


----------



## ИринаChe (2 Фев 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> что именно по их мнению не идеально?


Нейтрофилы. Указали на них и сказали провериться на паразитов и что в крови высокий аллерген


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее в щитовидке, в панических атаках, сосудах


Уважаемый, доктор Ступин! А к какому врачу я могу обратиться по сосудам? У нас в поликлинике есть врач кардиолог. Визит к нему может мне как-то помочь? Так же пойду скоро к офтальмологу, т.к. и зрение упало, возможно будут заметны изменения и там. Так же, я выложила результаты общего анализа крови за декабрь и совсем свежие (конец января). Посмотрите, пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо!

На данный момент у меня есть запись к инфекционисту (сдала кровь на инфекции) , запись к эндокринологу, офтальмологу, талон на сдачу крови (на гемоглобин). Я сделала рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами (результат получу в четверг).
В процессе уже 7-й лечебный массаж, уколы кальция глюконата, электрофорез с цинком, комплекс витаминов, мексидол, фенотропил (ноотропы) - еще 10 дней приема. Я делаю гимнастику, дыхательные упражнения, начала делать контрастные души и чаще выбираюсь на улицу, но пока по вечерам такое же "пьяное" состояние, плохая концентрация внимания, плохая память (забываю то, что только что делала, как только отвлекусь на что-то другое), усталость на глаза, искажение в зрении (хуже вижу, текст двоится немного), возможно из-за зрительного нарушения у меня кружится голова, потому что не могу адаптироваться к изменениям. Слух реагирует куда быстрее, чем глаза.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Фев 2016)

Это минимальные изменения никак не относящиеся к Вашему состоянию и ревмокардиту.


----------



## ИринаChe (2 Фев 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Это минимальные изменения никак не относящиеся к Вашему состоянию и ревмокардиту.


Там был намек на глистную инвазию, что мол состояние может быть вызвано продуктом жизнедеятельности паразитов, т.е. интоксикация организма


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Фев 2016)

у лора и невролога бурная фантазия


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2016)

ИринаChe написал(а):


> Нейтрофилы. Указали на них и сказали провериться на паразитов и что в крови высокий аллерген
> 
> Уважаемый, доктор Ступин! А к какому врачу я могу обратиться по сосудам? У нас в поликлинике есть врач кардиолог. Визит к нему может мне как-то помочь? Так же пойду скоро к офтальмологу, т.к. и зрение упало, возможно будут заметны изменения и там. Так же, я выложила результаты общего анализа крови за декабрь и совсем свежие (конец января). Посмотрите, пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо!
> 
> ...


И Вы вините в этом позвоночник?
Пробы на память, проходили ?


----------



## ИринаChe (3 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И Вы вините в этом позвоночник?
> Пробы на память, проходили ?


Скорее виню недостаток кислорода к головному мозгу, потому что я постоянно зеваю, рано утомляюсь, зрительные искажения появились (некое торможение и зрение хорошенько упало), из-за того,что плохо концентрирую внимание от туда и забывчивость. Но, это следствие, а причина до сих пор не ясна. Многие говорят, что больной позвоночник влияет на приток и отток крови к головному мозгу. Вчера у меня перед сном все суставы болели (вся спина, руки и ноги). Я еще ищу причину, но такое предчувствие, что по традиции ничего не найдут. Мне уже невролог указала стандартное - ВСД. Но, при этом это всего лишь заключение со слов, да и объяснений от невролога я никаких не получила.



AIR написал(а):


> Да, проблемы с шейным отделом имеются. Неплохо бы выложить рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. ...  Шейными проблемами вполне можно заниматься в "рабочем режиме",
> Учитывая острое начало,  с появления температуры, головной боли, ломоты  в суставах,  могу предположить вирусную инфекцию как провоцирующий  фактор...  усугубляющий "шейные нарушения"...


Сделала рентген, но снимки мне не отдали, только заключение, в котором я ни слова понять не могу. Помогите, пожалуйста, расшифровать. Спасибо!


----------



## AIR (3 Фев 2016)

ИринаChe написал(а):


> Сделала рентген, но снимки мне не отдали, только заключение, в котором я ни слова понять не могу. Помогите, пожалуйста, расшифровать. Спасибо!


Перепечатать то можно, но резону нет никакого... Для лучшего понимания не писулька нужна, а сами снимки...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2016)

ИринаChe написал(а):


> Скорее виню недостаток кислорода к головному мозгу, потому что я постоянно зеваю, рано утомляюсь, зрительные искажения появились (некое торможение и зрение хорошенько упало), из-за того,что плохо концентрирую внимание от туда и забывчивость. Но, это следствие, а причина до сих пор не ясна. Многие говорят, что больной позвоночник влияет на приток и отток крови к головному мозгу. Вчера у меня перед сном все суставы болели (вся спина, руки и ноги). Я еще ищу причину, но такое предчувствие, что по традиции ничего не найдут. Мне уже невролог указала стандартное - ВСД. Но, при этом это всего лишь заключение со слов, да и объяснений от невролога я никаких не получила.


Общепринятое заблуждение про кислородное голодание.


----------



## ИринаChe (4 Фев 2016)

Рентген с нагрузкой ( спина + наклон чуток вперед+ опрокинута голова + наклон вперед до конца) + заключение на непонятном языке. Извиняюсь, снимки сделаны на телефон, иначе пока никак было.

    



AIR написал(а):


> Перепечатать то можно, но резону нет никакого... Для лучшего понимания не писулька нужна, а сами снимки...


выложила снимки, посмотрите, пожалуйста! Спасибо!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Общепринятое заблуждение про кислородное голодание.


выложила снимки рентгена с нагрузкой. Поглядите, пожалуйста. Интересно знать ваше мнение...


----------



## AIR (4 Фев 2016)

По снимкам могу предположить как минимум напряжение слева верхних наружных пучков трапециевидной мышцы,  задней и средней лестничных более слева...
При наклоне головы вперед расстояние между черепом и первым позвонком не увеличиваются - нет движения в этом позвонково-двигательном сегменте. .
Конечно, воспринимать эти предположения можно только при хорошей мануальной диагностике шейного отдела,  плечевого пояса,  межлопаточной области... Особое внимание следует уделить кранио-вертебральному переходу , точнее уровню С0-С1. ..
Изменения на этом уровне вполне могут определять значительную часть ваших симптомов..
Все это не отменяет поиска причин суставных болей, повышения температуры...


----------

